# MySql abfrage funktioniert auf einmal nicht mehr



## vodn7v (6. Sep 2007)

hallo,
ich hatte 2 projekte in eclipse angelegt. und habe aber immer nur in dem ersten gearbeitet.
es hat wirklich alles 100ig funktioniert. dann habe ich mir gedacht. das 2te projekt sei überflüssig und habe es gelöscht.

seitdem geht nichts mehr.
ich kann manche sql abfragen wie gewohnt starten. aber bei den meisten bekomme ich diese meldung:


```
Exception in thread "main" java.sql.SQLException: Illegal operation on empty result set.
	at com.mysql.jdbc.SQLError.createSQLException(SQLError.java:910)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.ResultSet.checkRowPos(ResultSet.java:685)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.ResultSet.getStringInternal(ResultSet.java:5476)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.ResultSet.getString(ResultSet.java:5420)
	at model.SqlData.getTypebyLine(SqlData.java:456)
	at model.SqlData.main(SqlData.java:36)
```

ich hab echt keine ahnung woran das liegen kann.

build path etc sind korrekt.

danke euch !!


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (6. Sep 2007)

Deine Angaben sind ein wenig sehr allgemein.

Hast Du es schon mal mit Debugging versucht?


----------



## vodn7v (6. Sep 2007)

ok hat sich erledigt.. habe einfach nochma alle jars gelöscht und neu eingebunden. jetzt gehts.
danke !


----------

